# Sledding Fun



## Alison (Dec 10, 2005)

Since Aubrey had to work today the boys and I decided to pass the time with some sledding. Well, they went sledding, I stood on a snowbank and documented it. :lmao: 

Are you sure this is safe Mom? Why don't you come with us? Please?!






What a ride!





I'm ready for MORE!





After several attempts to get the sled up the hill Chris decided this was the easiest way!





Teamwork





Mom! What happened to my knees?





Finished off the day with popcorn ...





 and some hot chocolate


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 10, 2005)

Awesome series!! soooooo cute !!!


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2005)

Awww too cute! Lucas cracked me up with the "MORE" pic!


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Awww too cute! Lucas cracked me up with the "MORE" pic!



Back to uncle training school for you! That's Chris :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Thanks for the comments, it was a great time. They are about to head out for round two, but this time Aubrey can be the one shivering :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2005)

Oops, I'm confusing things, I actually meant the knees pic but the MORE was stuck in my mind!


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Oops, I'm confusing things, I actually meant the knees pic but the MORE was stuck in my mind!



Fear not, sometimes even I get them confused. *shhh...don't tell!*


----------



## Corry (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice series! And I love your popcorn bowl! My entire kitchen is coca-cola! I have very similar bowls, they are the series put out just before those, though.


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2005)

Remind me just to have one kid, so I can keep the identity straight in my mind


----------



## charizzi (Dec 10, 2005)

nice series!!  So cute!!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 10, 2005)

Great series Alison! I wanna come over and play


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 11, 2005)

Awesome pics girlie. Looks like they had a wonderful time. :mrgreen: I can't believe how much they've grown. Now sleds, next it'll be the car keys.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2005)

You guys really have SNOW. I mean. SNOOOOOWWWW! Wow. That is quite much out there! Wow!
We never, not even in the best of winters, have those amounts! Never!
What fun.
A pity that with you "documenting" no one documented you as you were freezing your ... toes ... (yes, that word works, phew!) off.


----------



## Alison (Dec 11, 2005)

I think we got about a foot of snow (.3 meters), it's great! When I lived in Minnesota the snow would pretty much stay on the ground for the whole winter, but here in New Hampshire it tends to warm up and melt and then snow again. I'm sure once Evelyn is born there will be some documentation of me, but until then I mostly just sit on the couch or sleep 

And Tammy NOOOOOOOOOOOO on the car keys!


----------



## Mack (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice Pics, Some cute kids you got there!

Cheers,
Mack


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 11, 2005)

Alison said:
			
		

> And Tammy NOOOOOOOOOOOO on the car keys!



Terri and I will welcome you to our nightmarish world. Muahahahahahaha! :twisted:


----------



## terri (Dec 11, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Terri and I will welcome you to our nightmarish world. Muahahahahahaha! :twisted:


Yes....we will. They're so cute when they're little. Like puppies....but they grow. muahahahaha!!! 

Awesome series, Alison. :thumbup: You did a great job in all that snow! I bet they slept soundly after all that work!


----------

